# You will love this easy shrug/sweater pattern (K)



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

http://spotlight.com.au/site_media/projects/S104619_E15_15_Yana_Rib_Shrug_Updated_PS.pdf


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Cute. THanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

lovely...thanks!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely... thank you for sharing this. Fisherman's rib is so nice.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I want to make this pretty shrug. Love that color!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Your welcome.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

very nice thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Very cute. I need to put that one in my library. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh,this is a good one. I see lots of potentials with this pattern. It will be a good donation for those folks who have trouble keeping a shawl on. Also, I see a use for all those sweater/shawl pins I have in my collection and never use. Sure hope I get through with a multitude of other projects, so I can make this one! Thanks for the link!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh, I do like this! Thank you so much.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Love the hat in your avatar.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thank you. The pattern will be available online next week.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Think I might make one.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

thank you for the pattern for the shrug/shawl is there any way i could make the sleeves longer, because if my arms are not covered i am cold


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you....do you have Spotlight stores in Canada?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I'm not sure why it is labeled ADVANCED. I read through the pattern and it seems simple enough. Maybe I will find out when I try it. Anyway, it is very pretty.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

So cute, Thank you.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

If I was rating this pattern it would be beginner/intermediate.



lil rayma said:


> Thank you for the pattern. I'm not sure why it is labeled ADVANCED. I read through the pattern and it seems simple enough. Maybe I will find out when I try it. Anyway, it is very pretty.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

No we do not. What kind of store is Spotlight?



bettyirene said:


> Thank you....do you have Spotlight stores in Canada?


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

After you sew the seams which makes the armholes you could pickup stitches around the armhole and add some desired length.



phylled1 said:


> thank you for the pattern for the shrug/shawl is there any way i could make the sleeves longer, because if my arms are not covered i am cold


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Great - thNks for sharing!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Love this pattern&#128522;


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks comfy and easy to wear. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you!! You are right, I do love the shrug, it will be a perfect Christmas gift for my oldest GD!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Somebody made it? It's almost done, and yet, can't figure out how to fold and sew it. English is my second language, so, could be the reason. Do you know a place with pictures, showing how to sew it?


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Like this? http://cena.ladefoged.org/patterns/shrug.htm ? But the rectangle dimension is not the same.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks, I love that it is just one piece!


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

Really nice! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

pridie said:


> No we do not. What kind of store is Spotlight?


Spotlight here in Australia sells all craft things, along with other Manchester....I just wondered if you had Spotlight, as this pattern is one of theirs...


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, this is so cute!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nice pattern. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, it is so cute!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Lovely and thank you for the link.

Di


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

pridie said:


> http://spotlight.com.au/site_media/projects/S104619_E15_15_Yana_Rib_Shrug_Updated_PS.pdf


Thank you very much for the lovely shrug/sweater 
pattern.


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

I didn’t,’t see the pattern. There was many but not the scsrf


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

I didn’t,’t see the pattern. There was many but not the scsrf


----------

